
I don't like the internal browser, please give me the choice - nilsandrey
https://twitter.com/shanselman/status/1172340841915895814
======
nilsandrey
Quoting @shanselman:

There’s no scenario where I want to click on a link and use your “internal web
browser.”

Ever.

This should be stopped. App devs are so desperate to keep us from leaving
their apps that they insist on popping up their own WebView rather than
launching our preferred browser.

